
Show HN: Koody – The best savings accounts in the UK - Halimah
https://www.koody.co/saving/top-savings-accounts
======
SpectorC
I use NSandI and I didn't know about this. Thanks. Why are there 3 NSandI
there?

~~~
ed_db
They are three different types of account:

    
    
      Income Bonds,
      Direct Saver,
      Investment Account
    

It's not obvious from the Koody site until you click through on each link

